
Flow for Windows - jamesgpearce
https://flowtype.org/blog/2016/08/01/Windows-Support.html
======
casca
"Flow is a static typechecker for JavaScript"

------
stuartmalcolm
It's been a long time since I programmed in Pascal ;-)

